# Hi everyone! Another Belgian is in the house :-D



## mr23 (Mar 11, 2021)

🎶 Hi folks! 🎶
I'm glad I've joined the VI Community! Let me introduce myself in a few words :

I've been playing and composing music for 30 years. And working in the sound archiving & audio digitization industry for 20 years.
Played in various bands, having different projects over the years, from alternative rock to reggae, from trip-hop to techno and from live stages to TV Shows.
Now, I've been composing for the medias since 2 years. Mostly working for the French television.

My 4 main projects for the moment are :
1. Composing for the media
2. Digitizing & restoring old recordings
3. "Robinson" my trip-hop solo project
4. "mr23" my minimal/techno/house solo project


If you want to discover my music works, please check out my website, my SoundCloud page or my YouTube page!

And for those who don't have time to go on my pages, here is a few selection :











Also, don't hesitate to ask me questions. I'll be glad to help you if I can!


----------

